# Soo Bahk Do Promotional Video



## Makalakumu (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_fdXvjd84I&search=tang Soo Do martial arts

What do you think of this?


----------



## zDom (Oct 29, 2006)

I think it is a pretty good video.

Looks a lot like TKD, to me (well, EXACTLY like TKD, actually )


Whoever produced it may want to make an edit before they print the next batch: one of the text lines that come up on during the first part of the video says something about "preformed" when I'm sure they meant "performed."


----------



## matt.m (Oct 31, 2006)

zDom said:


> I think it is a pretty good video.
> 
> Looks a lot like TKD, to me (well, EXACTLY like TKD, actually )
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I thought so to.  Gee, I say to myself.....This looks an awful lot like tae kwon do.  Self agreed.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, it's all about Marketing..............right?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2006)

It is part of the TKD family and I thought it was a pretty good video


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 4, 2006)

One of the things that struck me is how different people are moving in the federation from when I was in it.  It seems as if people are very stiff and robotic.  It doesn't look natural.

For those of you who think this looks like TKD would you go into more detail?


----------

